# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Жизнь - кратковременная неуправляемая галлюцинация?

## worm

Сразу скажу, что я немного сомневающийся атеист. Мне кажется, что после смерти ничего не будет, и мне хочется в это верить. Этот топик только для атеистов и агностиков.

Несколько картинок навели меня на размышления.











Жизнь очень короткая. Можно считать, что она длится одну секунду. Она пролетит очень быстро, и после смерти ничего не будет. Жизнь, накопленные знания и материальные ценности - всё останется позади.

Невозможно принимать правильные решения. Все человеческие решения в некоторой степени ошибочны.

Мы слабо контролируем свою судьбу. В любой момент с человеком может произойти что угодно, жизнь может превратиться в кошмар, и никак от этого не защитишься. Безопасности не существует. То есть по сути вся наша жизнь зависит от случайных событий.

Человеческое мышление необъективно. 60% процентов наших мыслей - работа иррациональных животных инстинктов, возникающих в подсознании.
Нам кажется, что наша жизнь очень важна, а скорее всего человек не ценнее муравья.
Нам кажется, что жизнь длится очень долго, но она пролетит как будто за одну секунду.
Если человечество когда-нибудь создаст искусственный интеллект, он будет мыслить гораздо более объективно, чем человек.
Наше сознание засорено информационным шумом, иррациональными животными инстинктами из подсознания.

Я прав? Можно ли считать жизнь бессмысленной галлюцинацией?

----------


## 4ybaka

Прав.Жизнь это вирус,все твое сознание это накопленная информация в нейронах).Вся вселенная по сути хаос если присмотреться,как будто что то вышло из под контроля.А мы и не контролируем свое тело по сути,его контролируют половые клетки(вирус),которые постоянно хотят размножаться,а организм для них по сути это как автомобиль для нас-средство передвижения и доставки.

----------


## Aare

Вы застряли где-то в подростковом максимализме)

----------


## worm

> Вы застряли где-то в подростковом максимализме)


 А как ещё по-другому смотреть, если в жизни творится запредельная чернь, и ты не знаешь, сможешь ли ты в этом месяце расплатиться за аренду или пойдёшь бомжевать на улицу?

Не сказал бы, что это юношеский максимализм.

В соседнем топике я постил выдержки из книги "The denial of death".
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...al-of-Death%29
Книга старая, авторитетная, на неё часто ссылаются. Книга была написана явно не подростком.

Если есть конструктивная критика моего мировоззрения, буду раз её выслушать.

Я человек сомневающийся, к конструктивной критике отношусь хорошо.

----------


## 4ybaka

> Вы застряли где-то в подростковом максимализме)


 Правда она как проститутка,все ее хотят но никто не любит))Да Aare?)

----------


## 4ybaka

Worm тебе сколько лет?Если есть время читай научные статьи и развивайся.Тогда будешь избегать суеты создаваемой дураками)

----------


## слово

> Я прав? Можно ли считать жизнь бессмысленной галлюцинацией?


 привет. будешь со мной общаться?

----------


## worm

> Worm тебе сколько лет?Если есть время читай научные статьи и развивайся.Тогда будешь избегать суеты создаваемой дураками)


 25.
Читаю много книжек (нехудожественных).
Избегай суеты, не избегай, жизнь всё равно будет бессмысленной энтропией.

----------


## 4ybaka

А тебе нужен смысл?)В этом и прелесть с одной стороны что нет какого то предопределения,жизнь игра-играй красиво.

----------


## Aare

> Правда она как проститутка,все ее хотят но никто не любит))Да Aare?)


 Да в том и дело, что нет в посте Ворма правды)

----------


## 4ybaka

Вот выйди за него замуж)научишь)))

----------


## NEET

Слова о жизни - не то же самое, что жизнь.

----------


## Aare

> Вот выйди за него замуж)научишь)))


 Что?

----------


## 4ybaka

> Что?


 Проехали)

----------


## worm

> Да в том и дело, что нет в посте Ворма правды)


 А что неправильно?
Большинство людей, которых я уважаю, атеисты, и придерживаются того же мнения.

----------


## worm

Буду продолжать выкладывать в эту тему контент, который повлиял на моё мировоззрение.




Cейчас читаю книгу "Моё мировоззрение" Амосова, и во многом с ним согласен. Умнейший человек был.
http://royallib.com/book/amosov_niko...vozzrenie.html

----------


## Aare

Да причём тут атеисты)




> Жизнь очень короткая. Можно считать, что она длится одну секунду. Она пролетит очень быстро, и после смерти ничего не будет. Жизнь, накопленные знания и материальные ценности - всё останется позади.


 Ну вероятно. А это важно для тебя? И это хорошо или плохо?




> 60% процентов наших мыслей - работа иррациональных животных инстинктов, возникающих в подсознании.


 Как вообще можно даже чисто теоретически вычислить подобный процент? Почему 60, а не 40 или не 99,99%?




> Нам кажется, что наша жизнь очень важна, а скорее всего человек не ценнее муравья.


 Эта фраза не то, чтобы правда или не правда, она вообще просто за гранью лжи и истины)) Для атеиста как раз)
Кстати для муравья, может быть, его жизнь очень ценна.




> Если человечество когда-нибудь создаст искусственный интеллект, он будет мыслить гораздо более объективно, чем человек.


 Пусть сначала у человечества хоть какие-то минимальные предпосылки к этому будут, а уже потом можно будет делать заявления. Пока искуственный интеллект существует только в умах фантастов.




> Наше сознание засорено информационным шумом, иррациональными животными инстинктами из подсознания.


 Почему ты считаешь, что это сор?




> Я прав? Можно ли считать жизнь бессмысленной галлюцинацией?


 Так а почему бессмысленной и почему галлюцинацией-то? Странный итог у тебя получился)




> Мне кажется, что после смерти ничего не будет, и мне хочется в это верить.


 Наверняка всё как всегда будет иначе, чем мы себе представляем.

----------


## worm

> Как вообще можно даже чисто теоретически вычислить подобный процент? Почему 60, а не 40 или не 99,99%?


 Проценты приблизительные.




> Эта фраза не то, чтобы правда или не правда, она вообще просто за гранью лжи и истины)) Для атеиста как раз)
> Кстати для муравья, может быть, его жизнь очень ценна.


 Ученые говорят, что у насекомых, в отличии от млекопитающих и птиц, нет развитого сознания. Насекомые не чувствуют боль и не испытывают страх.
Ко мне домой от соседей приползают муравьи, я их массово истребляю. Когда уничтожаю муравьёв, задумываюсь о том, что моя жизнь вероятно не ценее жизнь муравья.




> Пусть сначала у человечества хоть какие-то минимальные предпосылки к этому будут, а уже потом можно будет делать заявления. Пока искуственный интеллект существует только в умах фантастов.


 Научные лаборатории для создания ИИ появились в америке лет 60 назад. Самооубчающиеся нейронные сеть тоже давно появились.
Есть Google (очень сложная штука), Siri и машины, ездящие без водителя. Прогресс не стоит на месте. Надеюсь что лет через 50 полноценный ИИ таки сделают.
Предпосылки есть, просто ты их не видишь.





> Почему ты считаешь, что это сор?


 По-моему это очевидно, что сознание человека сильно икажает действительность.
Советую посмотреть документальный фильм "Век эгоизма". Там хорошо рассказали про иррациональные животные инстинкты, появляющиеся в подсознании, и управляющие поведением людей.

http://kobtv.narod.ru/documental/vek-egoizma.html





> Так а почему бессмысленной и почему галлюцинацией-то? Странный итог у тебя получился)


 Мы все умрём. После смерти жизненный опыт обнулиться.
Я не помню, чтобы до рождения что-то было. Наверно после смерти тоже ничего не будет.




> Наверняка всё как всегда будет иначе, чем мы себе представляем.


 Спрошу прямо. Ты читала отрывки из книги "The Denial of Death", которые я постил на форуме (http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?6325)? И ты проссматривала брошюру Дулумана (https://vk.com/doc-4215395_202662511...fe6172a1c7d5d1)? Если ты не смотрела 2 эти ссылки, просмотри пожалуйста по диагонали то что там написано.

----------


## Aare

> Проценты приблизительные.


 И как их хотя бы приблизительно рассчитать?)




> Когда уничтожаю муравьёв, задумываюсь о том, что моя жизнь вероятно не ценее жизнь муравья.


 Ценнее для кого? Что-то может быть ценным только для кого-то или для чего-то. Нет какого-то некоего общего для всего мерила ценности.




> Научные лаборатории для создания ИИ появились в америке лет 60 назад. Самооубчающиеся нейронные сеть тоже давно появились.
> Есть Google (очень сложная штука), Siri и машины, ездящие без водителя. Прогресс не стоит на месте. Надеюсь что лет через 50 полноценный ИИ таки сделают.
> Предпосылки есть, просто ты их не видишь.


 Да вроде бы разумом там и не пахнет пока. Ходят "без водителя" к примеру такие высокоинтеллектуальные существа, как тараканы, черви, морские ежи и амёбы. В некотором роде и вирусы "самообучаются" - приспосабливтся к окружающей среды и эволюционируют.
А что делают эти самообучающиеся нейронные сети?




> По-моему это очевидно, что сознание человека сильно икажает действительность.


 Ну тут как сказать. С одной стороны да, а с другой стороны действительность вобщем такова, что ты человек, и твои инстинкты и подсознание - это не сор, а часть тебя. Ну а то, что умы отдельно взятых людей засорены хламом - да, с этим сложно не согласиться.




> После смерти жизненный опыт обнулиться.
> Я не помню, чтобы до рождения что-то было. Наверно после смерти тоже ничего не будет.


 Так а причем тут галлюцинация-то какая-то? Как-то сам термин с потолка взят.
И что значит "ничего не будет"? Твой непрерывный чувственный опыт и память прекратятся, личность, вероятно, исчезнет. Но это не значит, что не будет ничего)




> Спрошу прямо. Ты читала отрывки из книги "The Denial of Death", которые я постил на форуме


 Там так много и так заумно. Это в самом деле неоюходимо?

----------


## Omega

о галлюцинациях - я думаю невозможно умереть или потерять сознание от боли в галлюцинации.

----------


## worm

> Почитай книги Савельева. ИИ не сделают и через 100 лет. Надо понимать как происходит работа мозга. Он постоянно физически перестраивается. Физически. Компьютер не может перестраиваться физически.


 Неправда.

Во первых нет смысла воспроизводить структуру мозга с помощью электронных компонентов. Мозг можно смоделировать. Пока всё упирается в способности людей писать сложные алгоритмы и в вычислительную мощность современных компьютеров. Модели можно хранить в оперативной памяти, на жестоком диске или на SSD.

Во вторых, физическая структура в компьютере меняется. При записи на винчестер меняется магнитное поле "блинов" жесткого диска: http://www.tps-katyusha.ru/all/enc_10.html

Погуглил про Савельева. У него плохая научная репутация. Авторитетом он не является.

http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A3%D1%87%D0%B...8C%D0%B5%D0%B2

http://scorcher.ru/neuro/neuro_sys/S...creativity.php

В лабораториях по созданию искуственного интеллекта работали умнейшие люди - Джон Маккарти и Николай Амосов.

Что-то мне не кажется, что Маккарти был дураком. Он создатель языка программирования Лисп. Из всех языков программирования, этому языку я больше всего симпатизирую.

PS Про Савельева много написано в сообществе science-freaks: http://bit.ly/2i8U9tC




> о галлюцинациях - я думаю невозможно умереть или потерять сознание от боли в галлюцинации.


 Ты меня неправильно понял. Во многих философских книгах написано, что жизнь похожа на сон, в Хагакурэ например. Сон по сути галлюцинация.

----------


## worm

> Там так много и так заумно. Это в самом деле неоюходимо?


 Прочитать мой топик, в котором я процитировал рецензии на книгу "The denial of death" (тыц ) займёт 2 минуты.

Книга "Почему я перестал верить в бога" (тыц) - брошюрка на 50 страниц. Читать от корки до корки необязательно. Можно просмотреть по диагонали. Это займёт минут 40.

Ладно бы я упомянул книгу "Бог как иллюзия" Ричарда Докинза (тыц). Я сам не читал книжку Докинза, влом читать 500 страниц. Но брошюра Дулумана короткая же.

Ролик Амосова (тыц) 5 минут длится, он короткий.

Фильм "Век эгоизма" (тыц) полезный, но смотреть его необязательно. Там 4 части по 60 минут. Это слишком долго.

Ладно бы я на фигню какую-то ссылался, на мысли псевдоучёных. Нет, я ссылаюсь на авторитетных людей. То что я написал в этом топике не я придумал, я эти мысли не из пальца высосал.

А то получается "не читал, но осуждаю", как сейчас модно говорить в интернете.

*Aare*, на остальные твои тезисы чуть позже отвечу. Много текста писать надо. А я пока работой загружен, к сожалению.

----------


## worm

> Ты даже не понял о чём говорит Савельев. Ты, видимо, ни одной книжки по нейробиологии не прочёл, поэтому такое глубокое непонимание вопроса.


 Всё я понял. Я технарь, программист. Доморощенным псевдоучёным не верю.

У Савельева репутация ниже плинтуса - Лысенко очередной.

Я читаю много книжек. Но книжки читаю, написанные авторитетрами, а не Петриками и Лысенками.

----------


## worm

> Смешной ты человек. Тебе нейробиолог объясняет то, как в мозге проистекает процесс созидательных идей. Одни синапсы разрушаются, а другие появляются. Мозг перестраивается физически, и только за счёт этого может родиться новая идея. Только за счёт этого учёные делают свои открытия и т. д. У тебя есть ссылки, доказывающие, эта главная проблема создания ИИ уже решена? Что есть устройства, перестраивающиеся физически, подобно мозгу? Просто мне один человечек с другого форума писал, что она решена, но ссылок не дал. Мне интересно.
> 
> P.S. О том, что Савельев есть псевдоучёный говорят обычно школьники или недалёкие люди. Савельев заведует лабораторией развития нервной системы в институте морфологии человека РАН и занимается там серьёзными научными исследованиями. А школьники кудахчат в интернетах, что он псевдоучёный. Только и всего.


 Я даже не хочу на это отвечать. Может мне труды Лысенко ещё почитать?

У Савельева репутация ниже плинтуса. Очередной научный фрик.

Мне, как программисту, его высказывания кажутся бредом. Он вообще не шарит в программировании и алгоритмах.

Из псевдоучёных мне Рыбников нравится. Давай про Рыбникова поговорим? Рыбников ваще отжигает, говорит что 2x3=8

----------


## worm

> У тебя есть ссылки, доказывающие, эта главная проблема создания ИИ уже решена? Что есть устройства, перестраивающиеся физически, подобно мозгу? Просто мне один человечек с другого форума писал, что она решена, но ссылок не дал. Мне интересно.


 Я уже ответил, что винчестер перестраивается физически. В статьях про магнитную запись об этом написано.
Мозг можно смоделировать на компьютере, создать искусственную модель.
Самообучающиеся нейронные сети уже давно используются. Например гугл использует их в своём поиске.
За 5 лет полноценный ИИ не изобретут. Нужно ещё лет 50.
Но подвижки в области ИИ уже давно есть, и они заметны невооруженным взглядом.

----------


## Aare

У того интеллекта, о котором ты говоришь, интеллект бактерии.

----------


## microbe

Ничего со многими бывает такое ставить Фон-Неймановскую архитектуру ассоциативно с человеческим мозгом, по лучше о мозге узнает и поймёт что не так то просто функционирует мозг, ибо сложную нелинейность трудно отследить реверс-инжирингом, и даже тест Тьюринга не панацея. Ну сделают в будущем ИИ на базе усовершенствование FPGA и что дальше,  а дальше просто обучаем его на какие-то определённые действия и всё, никто речи не ведёт о возникновения в нём сознании. И самое интересное что субъект в железе не возникнет. Тоже самое про копирование или загрузки сознания в кремневый носитель, ибо будет копия, а не Вы лично. На счёт искусственных нейронных сетей это тупиковый путь, ибо обучающая сеть для нас становиться чёрным ящиком что в дальнейшем только отдалит нас от понимания работы мозга(привет от технологической сингулярности), то бишь мы только сами увеличиваем энтропию сложности, не более... Но я всё таки склонен думать что создадут мега навороченный ИИ через 70-100 лет, но не ИР(искусственный разум).

----------


## worm

Люди, вы чего?

У ученых ушло 300 лет на то чтобы приручить электричество и сделать телевизор и простейшие компьютеры. 300 лет!!!

Эволюция миллиарды лет длилась.

Вы хотите чтобы ИИ создали за 50 лет?! Вы очень наивные. Дайте учёным время, ещё лет 200.

Амосов хорошо написал про ИИ в своей книге:



> Мир материален и познаваем. "Чудеса" возможны, но практического значения не имеют. Эволюция мира объясняется самоорганизацией стуктур. Ее первый этап - неорганическая природа. Второй - биологические системы - от клетки до стаи, с Целевыми Функциями (ЦФ): обмен веществ, рост, размножение, защита индивидуальности, борьба и кооперация, интеграция в сообщества. ЦФ выражаются в потребностях и мотивах и реализуются через разум. Разум - это аппарат управления использующий модели и сигналы. Высшим его проявлением является творчество - создание новых моделей. Человек - стадное животное с ЦФ и творческим разумом. Он превратил стаю в общество, породил научно-технический прогресс (НТП), новые ЦФ - идеологии, - и дал начало третьему этапу эволюции, - социальному. Она выразилась в разнообразии государств, росте экономики, и постепенном движении в сторону созревания цивилизации к созданию единой системы - человечества. Следующим этапом развития будет эволюция техническая, на базе искусственного интеллекта. Он способен изменить не только мир природы, но и человека.


 


> Любая эволюция представляет процесс самоорганизации. Она началась от момента первого взрыва, до которого материя и энергия были спрессованы в минимуме объёма. Отсюда пошла цепочка нарождения и усложнения структур: атомы - неорганические молекулы (минералы) - органические вещества. Дальше следовала биологическая эволюция "живых" систем:клетки --> организмы --> сообщества --> биоценозы.Каждый новый этап эволюции характерен новым "слоем самоорганизации", представленным новым "кодом" структур. Его результаты закрепляются в наращивании организации, в появлении нового более высокого класса систем:а)Структуры из молекул (это гены и белки) породили разнообразие видов и индивидов.Вершиной явился человек (новый слой: нейроны лобных долей мозга).;б)Структуры из нейронов дали разнообразие Разумов и поведения до стаи и человека включительно(новый слой: речь и техника);в)Структуры из слов плюс техника, породили разнообразие сообществ и государств,с их религиями, идеологиями и экономикой (новый слой самоорганизации - компьютеры);г)Структуры из технических устройств, в сочетании с Искусственным Интеллектом, обещают следующий этап самоорганизации - техническую эволюцию.


 


> К сожалению, все это легко сказать, но очень трудно воплотить "в железе". В 60 - 80-х годах ХХ века в нашем Отделе биокибернетики, в Институте кибернетики имени В.М.Глушкова, были сделаны примитивные модели некоего существа передвигающегося по лабиринту к цели с препятствиями, опасностями, пищей (А.М. и Л.М.Касаткины, Э.М.Куссуль, С.А.Талаев, Д.Н.Галенко), "разум" его был представлен сетью из элементов и связей "со значением", активность которых просчитывалась на компьютере по тактам времени с использованием СУТ. Нам хотелось именно воспроизвести ОАР, с основными элементами психики: потребности, действия, "мысль", "сознание", "подсознание", хотя бы на очень простой среде. Казалось, что это удалось. В конце работы тележка с "разумом" на "нейронных сетях" из физических элементов путешествовала по институтскому саду по направлению к цели, обходя препятствия. Работы многократно докладывались и публиковались. Например, в книге "Моделирование мышления и психики", изданной так же в США. Что бы создать более мощный и доказательный "аппарат" у нас не хватило ресурсов, но я уверен, что это возможно.Вопрос об ИИ требует отдельной статьи. В то же время, попробовав его "на зуб", мы воочию убедились, что до достижения уровня человека ещё бесконечно далеко: природа сконцентрировала в нашем разуме сложности трех систем: отдельного нейрона, целого мозга и общества, наполняющего мозг граждан моделями. И каждый с колоссальным числом элементов. Тем не менее, ИИ с ограниченными функциями и критериями уже работают. И даже лучше человека. Хорошо, что Алгоритм Разума можно воплощать частями - как это делала природа в процессе эволюции живых существ - от примитивных рефлексов до разума человека.


 3 ссылки для дальнейшего чтения:

Открытие электричества. (история открытия явления)

Электричество.История

История развития ЭВМ

----------


## worm

> Бесполезно дискутировать в данном случае. Человек вбил что-то себе в голову и не хочет слышать окружающих.


 Ты мне, человеку с детства занимающимся программированием, доказываешь что компьютер непригоден для моделирования. Втираешь мне, что в компьютерах не меняется физическая структура.

Можно начать на компьютере что-то считать, отправить его в hibernate, обесточить, а через 2 недели снова включить и продолжить расчёты. Это означает что физическая струтктура компьютера (винчестера) МЕНЯЕТСЯ.

И ещё ты ссылаешься на пседвоучёных, у которых научная репутация ниже плинтуса.

Я не буду Савельева разоблачать.
Это сделали до меня: https://www.google.by/search?num=100...ivejournal.com

Бесполезно дискутировать... Это с тобой бесполезно разговаривать. Ссылаешься на псевдоученых, которые вместо научного подхода занимаются ёрничаньем и демагогией.

----------


## NEET

> Можно ли считать жизнь бессмысленной галлюцинацией?


 Если жизнь - галлюцинация, то кто тогда вы? И можно ли сказать, что смысл существует сам по себе в отрыве от осмысляющего?

----------


## worm

Амосов - гений. Правильно написал.




> О смысле жизни
> 
> Когда стареешь, начинаешь искать "смысл жизни", пытаешься понять окружающее. Но оказывается, что уже поздно. А потом убеждаешься, что и это занятие — тоже только времяпрепровождение, и что никакого изначального, заложенного природой, смысла жизни нет. У человека его столько же, сколько в дереве или у кошки. Есть структура и есть программа.
> 
> Приходишь к этому — делается тошно. Но... не бойся. Ты уже так крепко привязан к тем вещам, над которыми думал, пока искал смысл, что остается только одно — продолжать. Модели в коре, которые этим ведают, это уже твои структуры, твои программы, твой смысл жизни.
> 
> Если тебе повезло и ты выбрал хорошую сферу деятельности — радуйся: тебе обеспечена порция счастья. Если выбрал плохо, ну что же — довольствуйся тем, что есть...
> 
> А что такое "хорошая сфера"? Они бывают разные — эти сферы. Но есть, мне кажется, общее качество: для людей. Разные: создавать машины, учить детей, писать стихи... Только чтобы была польза. Или чтобы ты был в этом убежден. Вообще и этого достаточно — убеждения. Однако трудно сохранить, если оно совсем на песке построено.
> ...

----------


## ФАК

Мне очень нравилась гипотеза фантастов, что мир вокруг и реальность ничто иное, как индивидуальные грезы разума, программируемый окулус.

----------


## worm

> Бесполезно. Человек даже не понимает, что я ссылаюсь не на конкретного учёного, а на то, как устроен человеческий мозг. Репутация Савельева в данном случае не имеет никакого отношения к дискуссии. Бесполезно.
> 
> Как он узнает, если нейробиолог Савельев для него псевдоучёный. Остальные нейробиологи тоже для него псевдоучёные, судя по всему. Все вокруг псевдоучёные, а он же с детства занимается программированием, ему лучше знать.


 Щито? Пока всё упирается в слабые мощности современных компьютеров и несовершенство языков программирования. Тем не менее люди уже давно моделируют на суперкомпьютерах сложные физические процессы. Вполне возможно что лет через 200 произойдёт очередная техническая революция.

Ролик с Капланом я посмотрел. Правильные вещи говорит.

А Савельев - невежественный идиот, занимающийся ёрничаньем. Его уже давно разоблачили, пруфлинки я здесь постил. Ты бы ещё сослался на катющика и чудинова.

----------


## worm

> Ничего со многими бывает такое ставить Фон-Неймановскую архитектуру ассоциативно с человеческим мозгом, по лучше о мозге узнает и поймёт что не так то просто функционирует мозг, ибо сложную нелинейность трудно отследить реверс-инжирингом, и даже тест Тьюринга не панацея. Ну сделают в будущем ИИ на базе усовершенствование FPGA и что дальше,  а дальше просто обучаем его на какие-то определённые действия и всё, никто речи не ведёт о возникновения в нём сознании. И самое интересное что субъект в железе не возникнет. Тоже самое про копирование или загрузки сознания в кремневый носитель, ибо будет копия, а не Вы лично. На счёт искусственных нейронных сетей это тупиковый путь, ибо обучающая сеть для нас становиться чёрным ящиком что в дальнейшем только отдалит нас от понимания работы мозга(привет от технологической сингулярности), то бишь мы только сами увеличиваем энтропию сложности, не более... Но я всё таки склонен думать что создадут мега навороченный ИИ через 70-100 лет, но не ИР(искусственный разум).


 Надо смотреть в перспективе трехсот лет. 100 лет мало.

----------


## microbe

> Надо смотреть в перспективе трехсот лет. 100 лет мало.


 Всё правильно 300-лет и более, но на счёт искусственного разума не уверен полностью, хотя кто знает ведь раньше думали в 17-веке что камни с неба не падают, а о шаровой молнии думали что массовая галлюцинация только сейчас признали что это природное явление.

----------


## 4ёрный

Искусственный интеллект возможен лишь при условии борьбы за выживание и при возможности самовоспроизводства. Если компы и умеют самовоспроизводиться ( и то, только на уровне заложенном программерами и технологами), то при отсутствии необходимости решения задач по выживанию, а равно, без мотивации оного - существование ИИ видится весьма призрачным...

----------


## 4ёрный

Боюсь, что если компы осознают себя, мы будем обречены... Хотя, кто знает  - всепланетная компьютерная сеть вполне может стать аналогом муравейника, а человечество - аналогом тли.

----------


## microbe

Теорема Гёделя о неполноте.

----------


## microbe

Все наши рассуждения об жизни, это временной отрезок не более, ибо динозавры погибли или преобразовались в птиц и рептилий, то есть мутация чёрт возьми, под условия окружающего мира. Как-то шибко неохотно автоматически подстраиваться под окружающий мир, то бишь где свобода выбора? Иль всё автоматически как законы физики.

----------


## 4ёрный

Свобода выбора - либо ты подстраиваешься поди условия, либо ты их меняешь, переходя в иное состояние. Все просто: да или нет.

----------


## 4ёрный

Те, кто хотят "иногда" - становятся писателями-фантастами

----------


## microbe

Окружающий мир невозможно менять по своему усмотрению на текущий момент! Даже взять США сколько штатов страдает от ураганов и торнадо каждый год? Так что мы многие не ведаем об природе, чем думаем.

----------


## Unity

Вмести мы на Форуме уже много лет. Вмести - в дивной "Одиссее" - внутрь своего ума, вглубь своего сознания, к пониманию принципов работы скрытых механизмов, кои управляют нами, - любой нашей болью, всяческой симпатией, страхом или же печалью. 
Ну и несомненно то, что каждый из нас априори доступа лишён - к "реальной реальности", явь воспринимая через призмы ну и "светофильтры" своего ума.
Истую действительность всем нам протезирует вечное мышление, строки внутреннего монолога, фонограмма с множества идей, кои якобы математично-точно "отражают" явь. 
Но это не так. Это лишь Мираж. 
Мысли мы творим - явь же - это белый лист, коий не затрагивается нашими идеями, чувствами, воззрениями.
Наяву - нет боли, страха и подавленности - но мы давно потеряли навык!.. 
Отключаться ото своего ума, от мира своих идей, грёз, визуализаций и "переключаться" на восприятие реальности, восприятие чистого экрана своего сознания.
Се и есть Безумие - быть всегда Заложником - своего ума и своих идей - мрачных, депрессивных - вымышленных нами, выученных нами - и не могущими быть замененными ничем остальным...
Это механизм нашего Заболевания. Это корень боли, кою мы испытываем и идём на Форум в поисках подсказки, в поисках решения.
Медитация. 
Абстрагирование ото слепой/фанатичной Веры в "истинность" всего, что лишь моделирует измученный и Спящий наш разум.
* Да, параметры уровня вмешательств людей в объективную реальность - весьма ограничены. Горы мы не передвинем, в морях мы не породим проход. 
Но что может каждый - это научиться Управлять Собой. Следить за своим умом - ну и контролировать "продукт" от его работы. Помыслы, все эти галлюцинации, благодарствуя которым все мы себя уже много лет загоняем в угол, прессуем, бичуем ну и разрушаем...
Вы должны Это понять.
Иначе - не будет спасения...

----------


## microbe

Я не верю что жизнь галлюцинация, почему? Всё дело во времени, Были динозавры и сейчас мы - это и есть смысл бытия на планете Земля!!! 
p.s. время главный архитектор бытия :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

...И наши раздумья "О природе Времени" - также просто часть этой галлюцинации.

----------


## microbe

Жизнь - это реальность! Галлюцинация это производная мозга, то есть по сути поломка воспроизведения паттернов от 5-органов чувств. Конечно, мы не можем взаимодействовать с окружающим миром без 5-органов чувств! Но взаимодействие с окружающим миром происходит при помощи генерации электро-импульса, отсюда следует что наше сознание и есть электричество, которое взаимодействует с окружающим миром через модуляцию для прерываний))) Что-то ушёл не в ту степь, ну пьяный если что  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

Нет же, мысль ясна.)
Есть мир, декорации. И есть живые машины, действующие в мире - в чётком соответствии с программой инстинктов - опираясь на данные всех тех измерений состояния реальности собственными сенсорами. Банальная обратная связь. Голоден - поешь, жажда - выпей чё-нибудь, жарко - поди найди тень, холодно - оденься и т.п. Наш процессор - мозг. Много миллиарды малых сопроцессоров, действующих на основе электричества.
Это так красиво и так поразительно!
Роботы, сделанные из белков! А мы только учимся создавать машины с стали, композитов, пластика - но нас опередил Творец, создав нас из мяса, совершенной технологии, могущей расти, залечивать свои раны, видеть, помнить, думать о грядущем... 
Чудо техники!.. "Аватары" Высшего Ума, ковыряющегося в сумрачной песочнице, сделанной из вещества, материи. 
Ну и верно, право - сознание - просто _электричество_ - как и Всё вокруг - ибо ещё дедушка Эйнштейн открыл, что материя - лишь форма энергии. Любая "энергия" - лишь потенциал или электричество.
Итог - океан энергии - и мы в нём - лишь волны. Подвижное в подвижном. Единое целое.

----------


## microbe

Есть реальность, а есть субъективные мысли и фантазии индивидуума. Так что жизнь - это реальность, не будь этого наш инстинкт самосохранения не боялся ничего!!!

----------


## Unity

Если резюмировать, Жизнь - это процесс фиксации мозгом (посредством сенсорных своих систем) чреды перемен в окружающей (ну и своей внутренней) среде - в каждый момент времени. Этим свойством/качеством суть оснащено всё одухотворённое, но лишь только мы, homo sapiens, создали для обозначения и систематизации прошлых своих опытов, 2-ю сигнальную систему, систему "законсервированных" символов, набор общеизвестных слов, свои словари, свои языки. 
Так и случилась беда. 
Получив возможность абстрагироваться от реальности в "внутренний свой космос", в котором звучат слова внутреннего диалога, мы переключаем фокус своего внимания с Истины "за бортом" механизма тела на Ложь, кою сами порождаем собственной верой и фантазией, её воплощая в мыслях, визуализируя и артикулируя - то, чего не существует; то, что сами и придумали - и во что Уверовали, игнорируя действительность, истинное положение вещей.
Рано или поздно, двойственной играя речью, мы творим кошмары. 
Ну и остаёмся в этой вымышленной "атмосфере", покамест не приходим к мысли о самоубийстве...
Зря. 
Гибнет человек, реальная сущность, воплощение самосознания всей этой Вселенной... 
Гибнет просто так - испугавшись собственных же сновидений. 
Самая бессмысленная смерть - хуже даже гибели в автокатастрофе...

----------


## microbe

Нет, ещё раз нет, возможность в абстрактном мышление это функция аппаратной части, а не произвольной части. Не будь этого - наш человеческий мозг не отличался бы от других млекопитающих, рептилий, рыб и т.д. я имею в виду физическую структуру мозга. Конечно кто-то может сказать что маугли и тарзан - животное, но никто не говорил что мозг копирует окружающий мир в начале своей жизни, ну а как больше создать адаптацию к окружающему миру без копирования? Думаете реально заложить информацию об окружающем мире в ДНК? Проще создать универсальный мозг чтобы смог передавать информацию через звук, а лучше во внешнем мире в виде абстрактных визуальных символов, чтобы в дальнейшем информация была считана будущем поколением из внешнего мира. Так что речь и письменность - это супер коммуникация для построения цивилизации. На счёт обоняния муравьёв, пчёл, термитов и др. это топтание на месте в виде непосредственности...

----------


## Unity

Да какая разница, какая се функция? 
Мозг наш создан и функционирует на всех тех же принципах, что и у остальных существ: банальный (био)компьютер, система обратной связи (организма с миром), машина с программами тысячей рефлексов - ну и даже чтение, письмо и распознаванье образов и слов - уже рефлекторно. Мы не смотрим на клавиатуру, когда набираем текст - ну и считываем информацию за доли секунды. Каждое словечко с человеческого лексикона уже само по себе - это маленький рефлекс: распознать, понять и отреагировать, изменить состояние своего сознания некоторым образом. А, общаясь, мы часто используем сотни сотен слов.
Речь - это "двоичный код" человеческой коммуникации. Между собой - ну и с самими собой. 
Усложнённый корой мозг даровал возможность всем нам праздно/произвольно играть информацией в своей голове, вернее, её фрагментами, "эхо" прежних состояний своего сознания (словно возвращаясь в непосредственный _момент восприятия_, симулируя своими визуальным и аудиальным кортексом Мысли, Представления). В начале - в качестве сновидений. После - в качестве умышленного волевого акта, что-то "моделируя", что-либо провидя, что-то представляя - симулируя осознанно "восприятье" некоторых образов в своей голове, ну а после - попросту "абстрактно мысля" и используя слова, в многом _упрощая схему_ ну и экономя мозговой энергетический ресурс. 
Вначале всего - была стихийная память и её стихийные реминисценции во снах. После было образное мышление, управляемое индивидом. После образы сменили безликие символы 2-й сигнальной, слова наших мыслей. Это наша эволюция - и так мы работаем, живые устройства на базе белков.
Это не "открытие".
Ещё в прошлом веке Павлов со своей собакой нам это продемонстрировал. Человек - машина. Компьютер с программой. 
С детсва юные машины копируют в себя словарь у старших машин. Обучаются конвертировать тихую реальность в модели из слов, чтоб делиться с прочими собственными наблюдениями. 
Если всё исправно - человек с улыбкой вертит "колесо Сансары". 
Если что-то нарушается - мы видим в новостях свежие известия о самоубийстве.

Понимаете, в чём суть, мистер Программист?
Когда мы болеем, когда мы _ломаемся_ - мы теряем возможность - Различать - собственные помыслы и сны ну и объективную реальность, коя чувственна, сенсорна, нема, визуальна. 
Начинаем "глючить" и _неправильно_ интерпретировать то, что наблюдаем. 
Так приходит Бред и галлюцинации. 
В разуме - расстройство "шаблонов для распознаванья" фактов. 
Так приходит паранойя и шизофрения.
Человек уходит во "свою" реальность - где уже не так всё, как у остальных - ну и человек столь самозабвенно верит в плоды креативности своего ума, что ему мысли и слова "внутреннего голоса" полностью Заслоняют ну и Заменяют явь. 

Если устранить мышление - пелена падёт. 

Такова цена - за построение цивилизации... Коий-то процент людей, кои пока неспособны управлять собственным умом. 
Как се ни прискорбно...

Вся их жизнь - кошмар. Дурные идеи и дурные чувства, ими порождаемые. 

Мозг, такой прекрасный механизм - ломается в них. 
Вследствие ошибочного самопрограммирования, вследствие выстраивания ложных цепочек рефлексов, вследствие установления пагубной и лживой "причинности" во их головах...

И мне больно это наблюдать. 
То, что некий % человечества - выпал из реальности... Выпал в преисподнюю своих же иллюзий. 
И моя мечта - научиться _возвращать их к объективной данности_.

----------


## microbe

Отнюдь, наш мозг аналоговый, а не цифровой! Мозг наш создаёт наше сознание для универсальности в обучение чему-либо. На аппаратном уровне, а не программном! Перепрошивка со скоростью метаболизма, я имею в виду здесь не пахнет даже близко архитектурой Джон-Фон Неймана, ну а что мозг это всё придумал не важно в каком субъекте. Мозг не компьютер, а больше чем иное.

----------


## microbe

> Да какая разница, какая се функция? 
> Мозг наш создан и функционирует на всех тех же принципах, что и у остальных существ: банальный (био)компьютер, система обратной связи (организма с миром), машина с программами тысячей рефлексов - ну и даже чтение, письмо и распознаванье образов и слов - уже рефлекторно. Мы не смотрим на клавиатуру, когда набираем текст - ну и считываем информацию за доли секунды. Каждое словечко с человеческого лексикона уже само по себе - это маленький рефлекс: распознать, понять и отреагировать, изменить состояние своего сознания некоторым образом. А, общаясь, мы часто используем сотни сотен слов.
> Речь - это "двоичный код" человеческой коммуникации. Между собой - ну и с самими собой. 
> Усложнённый корой мозг даровал возможность всем нам праздно/произвольно играть информацией в своей голове, вернее, её фрагментами, "эхо" прежних состояний своего сознания (словно возвращаясь в непосредственный _момент восприятия_, симулируя своими визуальным и аудиальным кортексом Мысли, Представления). В начале - в качестве сновидений. После - в качестве умышленного волевого акта, что-то "моделируя", что-либо провидя, что-то представляя - симулируя осознанно "восприятье" некоторых образов в своей голове, ну а после - попросту "абстрактно мысля" и используя слова, в многом _упрощая схему_ ну и экономя мозговой энергетический ресурс. 
> Вначале всего - была стихийная память и её стихийные реминисценции во снах. После было образное мышление, управляемое индивидом. После образы сменили безликие символы 2-й сигнальной, слова наших мыслей. Это наша эволюция - и так мы работаем, живые устройства на базе белков.
> Это не "открытие".
> Ещё в прошлом веке Павлов со своей собакой нам это продемонстрировал. Человек - машина. Компьютер с программой. 
> С детсва юные машины копируют в себя словарь у старших машин. Обучаются конвертировать тихую реальность в модели из слов, чтоб делиться с прочими собственными наблюдениями. 
> Если всё исправно - человек с улыбкой вертит "колесо Сансары". 
> ...


 Нет, не машины, наш разум больше чем алгоритм? Информация - это не просто симбиоз индивидуумов, а больше чем мы думаем!!! Бог знает/ведает всё сущее во Вселенной и даже прошлое/будущее в не времени бытия. Я конечно не претендую на истину, но просто высказал свою точку зрения.

----------


## Отжитый

На самом  деле  у жизни  прекрасно  понятный, но неудобный  лично  для нас  смысл.  Мы  просто  родились в древность.  Много  позже, пройдя  через  многочисленные  спирали  деградации  и  восстановления, прогресса и регресса, люди изобретут  всё, что  нужно, обеспечат  элементарный комфорт.  Уж  законсервировать  наши  тела  в прекрасном, юном  возрасте точно  можно.  

Но пока мы живём, умираем  и трудимся, поддерживая  улей  социума, чтобы  наши далёкие  потомки  смогли  родиться в  счастливое  время.  Просто  неприятно  это осознавать.  Неприятно  знать, что  лично  мне  и тебе  не  достанется абсолютно  ничего.  Причём  лично мы  даже  не трамплины  для  будущих  поколений,  а  просто  рабочие  пчёлы. Мы  так ничего  и не создадим  даже  на уровне  идей.

----------


## microbe

Написал чушь....

----------


## Unity

Кто-то с древних говорил: существующее - всегда существует. 
Множество народов верует в реинкарнацию и переселенье душ, что используют тела как "одежду", непрестанно двигаясь вдоль временной стрелы. 
И если допустить на миг, что есть в этом правда, следовательно, не тщетны все наши усилия - создать Лучший мир, нежели он был до нас. Совершенствуя себя - всего лишь пчелу во этом колоссальном улье, всего лишь кирпичик в этом колоссальном Храме... 
И когда таинство погибели снимет из нас кожу - как знать? Может, мы проснёмся в обличье младенце - снова, где-то на Земле? 
Тогда - не напрасно всё!..
А даже если и не так, если всё тщетно - то не "бесполезны" все наши усилия приблизить утопию!.. Наше творчество, дела, вера, убеждения - всё, что нами двигает!

----------

